# which fertility clinic Chiltern or Oxford?



## Mel35 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this site and to IVF. Today we were given the option of IVF through the NHS. We need to decide which fertility clinic we would like to go to. The choices are The Chiltern Fertility Clinic or the Oxford Fertility Unit.
Both hospitals are roughly the same distance from us and their success rates seem similar as well. Has anyone recently used or using either of the clinics? If, yes what is your opinion of it?
Thanks a million.
Mel35


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Mel35 and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I cant personally answer your question but if you go onto the location boards from the index page and start a new topic on the relevant area, you'll be able to ask people directly who went/attends there and they'll leave their replies for you  (For the Oxford boards ... Click here

Please have a look around and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so. Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment&#8230;.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Mel,

Welcome  
We have been going to Oxford since 2006 and I have no complaints what so ever! The whole team are friendly and professional and we have always felt that we have been treated like individuals. I am a nurse myself (general, not fertility) and I know how important it is to know your patients and make sure they never feel like they are on a conveyor belt like it often feels like in todays NHS. The Oxford team have always had time for us and remember to do simple, but important things like phone you back when they say they will. Yes, success rates are very important but it also important to feel secure and supported throughout your treatment so that you can remain as relaxed as possible. They also have a newly built centre which has got a complementary therapy unit. Good luck for the future


----------



## Mel35 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear Ladies,

Thanks ever so much for your replies and kind words. I haven't been on the website for a long long time, so I only saw your messages now. I wasn't being rude just very very very busy. We chose Oxford at the end and we are during the 2ww, but my period just started and the test is on Thur. Gutted at the moment. 

Anyways thank you very much for your answers. I hope everything went well for you . I wish I visited the website frequently in the past months.

Take care,
Mel x


----------

